#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  في أستراليا.. بن لادن شبيه بالمسيح والعذراء بالشادور

## رويتر

أثار رسم لأسامة بن لادن جدلاً واسعاً في أستراليا بعد عرضه في إحدى المسابقات الراقية للوحات الفنية الدينية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*شـكراً للأخ الكريم رويتر  مراسل القاعة الإخبارية على نقل الخبر من الـ CNN 


الصورة المنشورة بالموقع للشيخ أسامة بن لادن*

----------

